# Accidental $100 tip?



## Toobae (Feb 5, 2017)

I assume it was an accident. Dude was drunk with his buddies, asked if I had change for a $20. Said I had $10, he said great he was going to give me $10. Hands me $100, him and friends get out of the car. I don't say shit, am I in the wrong? Maybe he just didn't want to let his friends know he was being super generous?



Spoiler



I really don't care if I'm the wrong. These trips pay so little it's nice to get some real money.


----------



## Reyb320 (Jan 5, 2017)

I woulda just kept it moving.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Toobae said:


> I assume it was an accident. Dude was drunk with his buddies, asked if I had change for a $20. Said I had $10, he said great he was going to give me $10. Hands me $100, him and friends get out of the car. I don't say shit, am I in the wrong? Maybe he just didn't want to let his friends know he was being super generous?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber: A customer is complaining and saying they accidentally gave you a $100 tip.

You: Wait, this is Uber right? What's a tip?


----------



## Toobae (Feb 5, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> You: Wait, this is Uber right? What's a tip?


lol


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

i c naw-ting


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Toobae said:


> I assume it was an accident. Dude was drunk with his buddies, asked if I had change for a $20. Said I had $10, he said great he was going to give me $10. Hands me $100, him and friends get out of the car. I don't say shit, am I in the wrong? Maybe he just didn't want to let his friends know he was being super generous?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should have mentioned to the driver that he gave you a $100, "was that your intention?".

I would have, in fact, it's a no brainer, I wouldn't have hesitated. now, i'm not going to try and make you feel that

*YOU ARE GUILTY***

Or anything like that 

There's an old saying, "do unto others as they would do unto you", and note it doesn't mean.....

"do unto others.........then split".

But, it's your call, i mean, people can rationalize this to kingdom come, I just think it's wrong, you shouda told him,
and if he wanted you to have it, fine.

Well, you asked my opinion, and there it is.

Oscar


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Not theft, but it's unethical.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Think of it as all your previous 100 passengers tipping $1 each.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I had someone tip me like 116. I got to him. I saw him across the street like 15ft away. I called him up and he told me, "where the **** are you"
I told him I am directly across from him. He got in slurring his words trying to tell me where to go. I couldn't understand him and he got upset and told me again. It was like 6 blocks away.
He tried to tip me, he put it on the seat. I drive off and checked how much it was like 5 mins later. Turned out to be 116. The 1 and five were on top, and he was either drunk or high.


----------

